# Parents, beware of this SMS scam



## JMH3143

> We’ve recently been alerted to a scam circulating within the UK and causing distress to parents or adults who knows someone by the name of “Sarah”.
> 
> The scam comes in the form of an SMS, which contains a message stating that “Sarah”, the purported sender, has been in a “small accident” and is asking the recipient to text back once they’ve received her message. The Teignmouth Police in Devon has shared the below tweet from someone who appears to have encountered the message himself:


https://blog.malwarebytes.com/cyber...r&utm_content=parents-beware-of-this-sms-scam


----------

